# Projector Stand recommendations?



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Greetings,

Do folks have any recommendations about home theater projector stands? I'm looking for something to place in front of the front row seats (actually just a couch) that will raise my projector's lens to about 18" off the floor (not 32", oops).

Thanks for any thoughts you can pass along!
Christian


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Won't 32" be right inthe line of sight? I'm 6'3" and my eyes are 34" off the ground on my couch.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Christian,
Welcome to HTS. I too wonder how a Projector can be setup as you have described. A Picture of the Room would help greatly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I'll see what I can do about a photo - the room is still under construction so we'll need to use our imagination a bit.

Looks like I got confused about the height I'd need for the projector. My estimate of a stand 18" high is for the Mitsubishi HC4000, which has no lens shift capabilities. The lens is supposed to be 13" below the bottom edge of the projected image. My screen will have that bottom edge about 34" off the floor; 13" below that would be about 20" off the floor, minus a couple inches for the 5" height of the projector.

The other projector I'm considering is the Epson 3850 which does have lens shift capabilities, which would certainly make placement a lot easier. I'm trying to weigh the Epson 8350's placement flexibility against the the smaller size and better picture (so I hear) of the Mitsubishi HC4000.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

With your screen up that high, I'd recommend a ceiling mount.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Aw rats, another typo by me: screen will be 34" from the floor to the bottom edge. I'm hoping not to need a ceiling mount, given the low ceiling (7.5'), tall me (6.5') and multi-use nature of the room.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you move the projector back and ceiling mount it? Better to keep it father from your head/ears if possible to reduce distracting noise.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll see what's possible once we've got the room finished up. A ceiling mount farther back would probably block a window.


----------

